# Bindings for 2009 Lib Tech Cygnus



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you really want to choose a appropriate bindings depending on a colour only?


----------



## tturner2b (Sep 19, 2010)

definitely not. but there are 2-3 models of bidings that i like and there are a fair number of color choices for them - since i will likely own this set up for a long time id like to make the best choice possible but asthetics will not drive the decision


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally i'd choose top-level bindings from Ride, Union. May be Rome, people say it's good enough. Flow would be ok, and 2011 model, got a nice design, if you care.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

tturner2b said:


> I just picked up a used Lib Tech Cygnus X1 (stock photo attached). It has an interesing (to say the least design). While I am reasonably knowledgeable about binding technology, I have no idea what color binding would look decent on this board. I have always owned pretty much plain looking boards so it didnt really matter. If anyone has seen this board with a good looking set up or has any thoughts on what color might look good, i'd love to hear 'em. Thanks.


haha, you're just here to brag about buying a cygnus aintcha?

how much did it cost?

if i were you i'd look into getting someone to custom paint the bindings. dunno if its possible to do a permanent paint job on finished bindings but i sure know there's always a bunch of very talented people in snowboarding and skatesboarding shops who could do a cool paint job for not a lot of money. 

it really is a fucking beautiful piece of art board. it would be a shame to ruin it with a pair of ugly bindings...


----------



## tturner2b (Sep 19, 2010)

It was $550. It has been ridden a fair amount over the past 2 seasons (some scratches on the top sheet, etc) but it was in very good shape. I was due for a new board (mine was 12 years old) so I figured I would go for it since I had planned to spend $400-500 on a board anyway. I really like Lib Tech boards (have ridden them several times over the past few seasons since three of my friends have them) so this seemed like it was worth a shot. If I dont like it I will probably just sell it on EBAY and get a skate banana.

The existing owner had black bindings on it and it was ok but didnt look great to be honest. I was hoping that someone would have seen this board with blue or green or whatever color bindings and thought it looked really good. As my wife would say, I am a bit of a "square" and tend not to have the greatest asthetic or artistic vision so I thought someone on these boards might have some thoughts. If all else fails I will just go with black. As for having a custom paint job I am not sure how that might work. I have actually done some powdercoat work on metal and used plastidip once on plastic ,but i would think to apply some type of paint you would have to disassemble the bindings. I would be curious if anyone has some more specific information on painting (including cost). If I could buy the bindings I want and then have them painted to somehow match the blue or green colors of the board for a decent price that would be worth it, assuming that the paint would hold up.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.theyouthsheltersupply.com/image.axd?picture=2009/12/union.jpg
I think these would look sick on that board. I dont know anything about your ride style but i know these are more park oriented bindings but they are really comfy. just my opinion haha


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

tturner2b said:


> It was $550. It has been ridden a fair amount over the past 2 seasons (some scratches on the top sheet, etc) but it was in very good shape. I was due for a new board (mine was 12 years old) so I figured I would go for it since I had planned to spend $400-500 on a board anyway. I really like Lib Tech boards (have ridden them several times over the past few seasons since three of my friends have them) so this seemed like it was worth a shot. If I dont like it I will probably just sell it on EBAY and get a skate banana.
> 
> The existing owner had black bindings on it and it was ok but didnt look great to be honest. I was hoping that someone would have seen this board with blue or green or whatever color bindings and thought it looked really good. As my wife would say, I am a bit of a "square" and tend not to have the greatest asthetic or artistic vision so I thought someone on these boards might have some thoughts. If all else fails I will just go with black. As for having a custom paint job I am not sure how that might work. I have actually done some powdercoat work on metal and used plastidip once on plastic ,but i would think to apply some type of paint you would have to disassemble the bindings. I would be curious if anyone has some more specific information on painting (including cost). If I could buy the bindings I want and then have them painted to somehow match the blue or green colors of the board for a decent price that would be worth it, assuming that the paint would hold up.


i think you should either find bindings that have the same crazy patterns and colours as the board or go for something as neutral as possible, i.e. something that will leave the focus on the board and wont clash with it. something like this maybe

Custom Binding | Burton Snowboards

in case the link doesnt come up right, i was trying to direct you to Burton Custom's in all white/see-through plastic. that would do the trick of keeping the focus on the board plus there is a fair bit of white on that graphic anyway.


----------



## tturner2b (Sep 19, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> i think you should either find bindings that have the same crazy patterns and colours as the board or go for something as neutral as possible, i.e. something that will leave the focus on the board and wont clash with it. something like this maybe
> 
> Custom Binding | Burton Snowboards
> 
> in case the link doesnt come up right, i was trying to direct you to Burton Custom's in all white/see-through plastic. that would do the trick of keeping the focus on the board plus there is a fair bit of white on that graphic anyway.



Thanks for the suggestion and I like the look of those for that board (on my old board think they would have looked a bit feminine). Unfortunately, I don't know anything about the bindings themselves (i have never used any burton product at all actually). There is a place near me that has them though so I am going to go check them out and try to find some reviews. My concern would be that they would be very soft but I guess I will find out after I fo a bit more research. Thanks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Force Cyan, Force SL Black/White, Ride Double Agents, Rome 390 bosses.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## tturner2b (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have done a fair amount of research online in the past couple of days and am going to head to my local shop in a couple of weeks as soon as they are fully stocked for the season so i can test a few out with my boots and make sure I get a good fit.

One last question - my most recent set of bindings was Ride SPI (2006 i believe but maybe 2007). Anyway, I liked them although they were probably a bit stiffer than i need. I always had thought of the SPI's as very stiff bindings. However, on the Ride website they have a flex rating of "8" while the Ride Alpha MVMNT has a "7" and the Optimo Contraband has a "6". Both the Alpha and Optimo are listed as freestyle bindings even though they are only 1-2 flex "notches" below the SPI. 

I am an intermediate to advanced snowboarder who probably only goes to a park only once a year but I just cant imagine that going from a binding with a flex of 8 to one with a 6 or a 7 would change my riding experience very much. So i guess my actual question is - has anyone moved from a higher flex to a medium flex binding that can share their insight? For someone who does mostly freeriding, will I get frustrated with the incremental flex or will it be a very minor difference? Thanks.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

go with the 2011 union forces in blue!! they'd go with it good,


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

I like ride highbacks, not super tall and they don't get in the way. A stiffer binding will really let you rip that board too. The spi is a good choice, if you like a responsive ride.


----------

